# DNA 75c bf coil builds



## clydern (6/9/18)

I would like to know what the guys with DNA single squonkers are running. I can't seem to get a nice warm vape. So I would like to try some new builds. And I am also interested in finding out what ohms and watts you guys are running

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/9/18)

What atty are u using ?? 

Sent from aPhone


----------



## clydern (6/9/18)

Hey buddy. I am running a drop solo


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What atty are u using ??
> 
> Sent from aPhone



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (6/9/18)

@clydern

Do you mean a single battery mod or a single coil mod? This Ijoy squonker that I have is severely under powered so I decided to use a 28 gauge round kanthal wire, 7 to 8 wraps for a duel coil RDA. That gives around 0.3 ohms and it is a much hotter vape.

Drop Solo? Need more windings methinks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern (6/9/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> @clydern
> 
> Do you mean a single battery mod or a single coil mod? This Ijoy squonker that I have is severely under powered so I decided to use a 28 gauge round kanthal wire, 7 to 8 wraps for a duel coil RDA. That gives around 0.3 ohms and it is a much hotter vape.
> 
> Drop Solo? Need more windings methinks.


Single battery mod. Sorry. The therion only goes up to 75 watts. But I don't want to run it at high wattages because it destroys the battery life . So I am just looking for a nice warm build that i don't have to run at super high wattages

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (6/9/18)

With the drop solo I placed the coil low by feeding the legs in from underneath as opposed to "dropping" them in. 

With a simple round wire build of 3mm ID and I think 6 spaced wraps it came out at about 0.3 ohms. I vaped it at about 35-40 watts with temp control set at 280 degrees.

I got a nice warm vape that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## clydern (6/9/18)

Huffapuff said:


> With the drop solo I placed the coil low by feeding the legs in from underneath as opposed to "dropping" them in.
> 
> With a simple round wire build of 3mm ID and I think 6 spaced wraps it came out at about 0.3 ohms. I vaped it at about 35-40 watts with temp control set at 280 degrees.
> 
> I got a nice warm vape that way.


Thanks for the advice buddy ? What wire are you using ? SS ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (6/9/18)

Yes SS316L.


----------



## clydern (6/9/18)

Thanks buddy. I will give it a try right away


Huffapuff said:


> Yes SS316L.



Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------

